# Hairdoes and Watches



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

The Boz has just gone off for a hair maintenance procedure ( it all sounds complicated, highlights and so on).

The point is this costs up to 60 quid. Had I been brave enough I would have pointed out this could get a reasonable ( in my book) watch....... .



What sort of Watch could you get for the price of the other half hairdoes? 

Cheers


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I do my own, and after restraining my wife, she also gets a matching No.1. (As in hair length, not a euphemism for any strange practices thank you) :laughing2dw:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> I do my own, and after restraining my wife, she also gets a matching No.1. (As in hair length, not a euphemism for any strange practices thank you) :laughing2dw:


 I get mine cut in the kitchen with kitchen scissors .......... second rate treatment I call it


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

A few visits like that and you could buy a Longines.

Tell her you like it long very long.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Caroline is my lodger & closest friend & that`s all which suits both of us just fine








As long as the bills are paid whatever else I do with my money is my business :thumbs_up:

I forgot to mention that I shave my head myself every week so that saves some more money :tongue:


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

It always amazes me how much it costs for a lady to have a new hair do. It's really expensive for something that only lasts a month or so, I think it's fair to bring that up next time your other half questions the cost of a watch (which can be sold on to recoup some money at least and gives years or even decades of enjoyment).

I cut my own hair too, have done for 25 years so I've saved a few quid I imagine.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Caroline is my lodger & closest friend & that`s all which suits both of us just fine
> View attachment 12168
> 
> 
> As long as the bills are paid whatever else I do with my money is my business :thumbs_up:


 I don't bother with money or bank accounts so it's up to the Box, she says she puts money aside for it to be done every couple of months. Fine by me, just a bit of ammo for watch buying disputes


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

RWP said:


> I don't bother with money or bank accounts so it's up to the Box, she says she puts money aside for it to be done every couple of months. Fine by me, just a bit of ammo for watch buying disputes


 Swap labels. :laughing2dw:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Cunning Wrench.....she'd kill me :bash:



WRENCH said:


> Swap labels. :laughing2dw:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I was wrong about the 60 quid.......it was 70 :angry: Ok I'll go and get highlights and streaks and cuts and blows and hair washed. :huh:

Get a Seiko for that. Incredible.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Mrs Dobra used to spend £60 on wash stripes and cut. Then she went off stripes as they don't last long. No chance of a Hair Seiko here. I went to Phil the demon barber this morning for £10.......


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

dobra said:


> Mrs Dobra used to spend £60 on wash stripes and cut. Then she went off stripes as they don't last long. No chance of a Hair Seiko here. I went to Phil the demon barber this morning for £10.......


 Big spender..........haven't been to a barber for as long as can remember. Chair in the kitchen and kitchen scissors are my lot


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Do my own with the clippers and have done for all my working life, or on ops we do each others(hair you reprobates) Mrs T spends a fortune on her hair probably the GDP of a small African Nation!!!


----------



## Say (Jul 21, 2017)

My wife is a barber so mines free. She has hers done by a mobile hairdresser who charges £40 so I would have to wait a few weeks to build up the bargaining chips to get something half decent :thumbs_up:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Cheap as chips to get a haircut, just be careful of the extras......!


----------



## Say (Jul 21, 2017)

Caller. said:


> Cheap as chips to get a haircut, just be careful of the extras......!


 Haircuts can be £5 upwards, mines free and so are the extras :thumbs_up:


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

I'm shocked! Just looked at our online statement. I though it was about £40 a go. She always asks me for a couple of fivers when she goes too. That must just be for the bloody tips - one for the washer, one for the cutter! I pay £15 including a tip every 6 weeks or so!


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

Shocked, i am appalled, will be speaking with my long haired one later, there maybe words


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

I don't think the women can ever moan about the cost of a watch after seeing that @Steve D UK, nearly £200 in 2 months!!!


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

dobra said:


> Mrs Dobra used to spend £60 on wash stripes and cut. Then she went off stripes as they don't last long. No chance of a Hair Seiko here. I went to Phil the demon barber this morning for £10.......


 You paid as much as that?? Eight quid down my way.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

A nice watch is more important to me. :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

It's most disconcerting when I tell SWMBO that I'm going to get my hair cut, and she replies with a hint of sarcasm.....'Which one?'.............. :sadwalk:

:laugh: :laugh:



WRENCH said:


> Swap labels. :laughing2dw:


 Don't use that Veet 'down below'.....the following is a real customer review from Amazon....

*
Customer Review
*

5.0 out of 5 starsVeet -- the Men's Hair Removal Gel Creme (from hell) . . .

ByJohn W. Osborne Jr.on 30 July 2012

After having been told my danglies looked like an elderly rastafarian I decided to take the plunge and buy some of this as previous shaving attempts had only been mildly successful and I nearly put my back out trying to reach the more difficult bits.

Being a bit of a romantic I thought I would do the deed on the missus's birthday as a bit of a treat.I ordered it well in advance and working in the North sea I considered myself a bit above some of the characters writing the previous reviews and wrote them off as soft office types...oh my fellow sufferers how wrong I was.

I waited until the other half was tucked up in bed and after giving some vague hints about a special surprise I went down to the bathroom. Initially all went well and I applied the gel and stood waiting for something to happen. I didn't have long to wait.

At first there was a gentle warmth which in a matter of seconds was replaced by an intense burning and a feeling I can only describe as like being given a barbed wire wedgie by two people intent on hitting the ceiling with my head.

Religion hadn't featured much in my life until that night but I suddenly became willing to convert to any religion to stop the violent burning around the turd tunnel and what seemed like the destruction of the meat and two veg.

Struggling to not bite through my bottom lip I tried to wash the gel of in the sink and only succeeded in blocking the plughole with a mat of hair.Through the haze of tears I struggled out of the bathroom across the hall into the kitchen by this time walking was not really possible and I crawled the final yard to the fridge in the hope of some form of cold relief.

I yanked the freezer drawer out and found a tub of ice cream, tore the lid of and positioned it under me. The relief was fantastic but only temporary as it melted fairly quickly and the fiery stabbing soon returned.

Due to the shape of the ice cream tub I hadn't managed to give the starfish any treatment and I groped around in the draw for something else as I was sure my vision was going to fail fairly soon. I grabbed a bag of what I later found out was frozen sprouts and tore it open trying to be quiet as I did so. I took a handful of them and tried in vain to clench some between the cheeks of my arse.

This was not doing the trick as some of the gel had found it's way up the chutney channel and it felt like the space shuttle was running it's engines behind me.This was probably and hopefully the only time in my life I was going to wish there was a gay snowman in the kitchen which should give you some idea of the depths I was willing to sink to in order to ease the pain.

The only solution my pain crazed mind could come up with was to gently ease one of the sprouts where no veg had gone before.

Unfortunately, alerted by the strange grunts coming from the kitchen the other half chose that moment to come and investigate and was greeted by the sight of me, arse in the air, strawberry ice cream dripping from my bell end pushing a sprout up my arse while muttering..." Ooooh that feels good "

Understandingly this was a shock to her and she let out a scream and as I hadn't heard her come in it caused an involuntary spasm of shock in myself which resulted in the sprout being ejected at quite some speed in her direction.

I can understand that having a sprout farted against your leg at 11 at night in the kitchen probably wasn't the special surprise she was expecting and having to explain to the kids the next day what the strange hollow in the ice cream was didn't improve my status...

So to sum it up Veet removes hair, dignity and self respect....... :-


----------



## Pete wilding (Jul 13, 2017)

I am crying with laughter,funniest thing i have heard in years


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Steve D UK said:


> I'm shocked! Just looked at our online statement. I though it was about £40 a go. She always asks me for a couple of fivers when she goes too. That must just be for the bloody tips - one for the washer, one for the cutter! I pay £15 including a tip every 6 weeks or so!


 And again! Apparently, this was a 'cheap one' because she only had something called 'half-highlights'. Next one will probably be the equivalent of a Rolex manufacturer service. :angry:










After a trip to Carcassonne last week, she's announced that she's starting a 'collection'. Luckily, it's only tea towels. Phew!


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

It's called half a head so called.......just highlights on the outside I am informed :tumbleweed:

Full head once a year. See......you are saving money


----------



## first-class watch-fan (Jul 15, 2017)

watch -not even come close 2 weeks all inclusive holiday somewhere warm and not flooded :huh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Oh the advantages of staying in the middle of nowhere. As well as rebuilding diesel engines in the bathroom, I also have to double as "Mr Teasie Weasie" and take care of my wife's "Heed". May I recommend Aldi's own brand dye at £2.49.


----------

